
Blackout in Italy: "First time Wikipedia worldwide has done something like this" - ColinWright
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/10/blackout-in-italy-the-first-time-wikipedia-worldwide-has-done-anything-of-this-kind/
======
neilk
Despite the subhead ("Wales & co. take Italian Wikipedia dark"), Jimmy Wales
didn't initiate this. It was the volunteers who run the Italian Wikipedia.
Wales expressed support after the fact, as did the Wikimedia Foundation.

~~~
suivix
But the Wikimedia foundation runs the servers and has the actual authority.

------
maeon3
Looks like the Italian Mafia is trying to control what can and cannot exist on
the Wikipedia. Wikipedia is doing exactly the right thing, two things,
exposing the ramifications of the legislation, and pointing a finger at
organized crime trying to silence opposition. I expect stuff like this in
North Korea, not Italy. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicilian_Mafia>

~~~
guard-of-terra
I read a blogger who knows North Korean situation extensively

<http://tttkkk.lj.ru/>

And the curious thing he tells: North Korea now has a surge in a small
businesses (who of course bribe the locals to exist), but no mafia. No
organized crime. Crime is low.

In most of the rest of the world crime would explode under such conditions (it
did in ex-USSR after it reverted from planned economy), but in NK - it didn't,
for some reason.

~~~
nekitamo
How in the world can you say there is no organized crime in North Korea? The
entire government is a case study in organized crime and worse! The reason
there is no "mafia" is because they're all in the government, or they're dead.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Organized crime is a term with defined meaning, so you can't have "organized
crime and worse", like you can't have, e.g., "preemptive multitasking and
worse".

And the thing denoted by that specific term, NK doesn't have.

